# Wieder mal LNK2019 Fehler, etc.



## ProgFreak (20. Dezember 2005)

moin moin!

ich hab ein dolles problem, das mit soo langsam verrückt macht.
Ich war da so gerade dabei das Menü Tutorial durchzuarbeiten, als der Fehler:

Menue Programm error LNK2001: Nichtaufgelöstes externes Symbol "class col_ostream colcout" (?colcout@@3Vcol_ostream@@A)
Menue Programm error LNK2019: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol '"public: void __thiscall col_ostream::clrscr(void)" (?clrscr@col_ostream@@QAEXXZ)', verwiesen in Funktion '"void __cdecl Tasten(void)" (?Tasten@@YAXXZ)'
Menue Programm error LNK2019: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol '"public: void __thiscall col_ostream::gotoxy(int,int)" (?gotoxy@col_ostream@@QAEXHH@Z)', verwiesen in Funktion '"void __cdecl menu(void)" (?menu@@YAXXZ)'
Menue Programm error LNK2019: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol '"public: void __thiscall col_ostream::setcolor(unsigned short)" (?setcolor@col_ostream@@QAEXG@Z)', verwiesen in Funktion '"int __cdecl menustruct(int)" (?menustruct@@YAHH@Z)'
Menue Programm error LNK2019: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol '"public: void __thiscall col_ostream::settitle(char const *)" (?settitle@col_ostream@@QAEXPBD@Z)', verwiesen in Funktion '_main'

plötzlich auftauchte. Also alles in allem habe ich das genauso gemacht wie in dem Tut aber irgendwie will das ganze nicht  !
Wodran liegt das?

Danke

ProgFreak


----------



## Onkel Schuppig (21. Dezember 2005)

Hallo!
Dem Programm fehlt die Implementierung der col_ostream-Klasse. Entweder musst du dem Linker eine Library geben oder ein entsprechendes cpp-Programm, wo col_ostream definiert wird.

Grüße
Onkel Schuppig


----------



## CodeFatal (21. Dezember 2005)

Moin moin,
überprüf ob ALLE verwendeten Header,CPP und Lib im Projekt eingebunden sind....
Sind alle Header richtig Includiert?Ringincludierung?

Gruss Michael


----------



## Rofi (21. Dezember 2005)

Hi, alle Anwesenden,

mir ging's auch schon oft wie Dir ProgFreak, dass mich diese Art Fehlermeldung fast in den Wahnsinn getrieben hat.
Immer öfter find ich den Fehler und es liegt immer an einem der Dinge, welche CodeFatal aufgezählt hat.

Eins dieser Dinge kenne ich allerdings nicht, deshalb

meine Frage @ Michael alias CodeFatal,

was meinst Du mit Ringincludierung?


Gruss Rofi


----------



## CodeFatal (21. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

Wenn man zwei Header-Files hat, in beiden eine Klasse/Structur, die als Member ein Objekt aus dem anderen Headerfile besitzt... Includiert man Header B in Header A, B benötigt aber A und includiert diesen. Der Präprozessor schaut nun nach was in dem jeweiligen anderen Header steht und kommt nicht weiter als #include <anderer Header> bzw kennt in einem Header die Daten des anderen nicht... wenn man -was man immer machen sollte- mit #ifndef...#define...#endif arbeitet...

Gruss Michael


----------



## Rofi (21. Dezember 2005)

Aha,

ich ahne was Du meinst, habs schon im einen oder anderen Buch gesehn, muss es allerdings selbst ausprobieren ums richtig zu kapieren.

Danke, Gruss Rofi


----------



## CodeFatal (21. Dezember 2005)

Lass dich nicht aufhalten
Learning by doing ist eh das Beste, auch wenn etwas umständlich... Sollte hier aber kein Problem sein 

Viel Spass


----------

